#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Offshore Engineering by Angus Mather

## Guniawala

I need the book Offshore Engineering: An Introduction - 2nd Edition by Angus Mather. Please share.


ThanksSee More: Offshore Engineering by Angus Mather

----------


## abenther

Dear Guniawala,

You can find it at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards

----------


## kakuyo

dear abenther,
the link provided is broken. can u share again? or else u can send to my email at kakuyominoue@yahoo.com
thanks.

----------


## davidwai

> Dear Guniawala,
> 
> You can find it at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Hi all,

the link provided is broken. can anyone please re upload it again. thanks in advance.

Best Regards

----------


## dnsharek

Can please reupload again.

----------


## mohammed21

> Dear Guniawala,
> 
> You can find it at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Dear abenther  
Can you please upload or send it to my email address: pardiss21@hotmail.com
thanks and best regards,

----------


## petro_student

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohammed21

Brother, 
this link doesn't have file inside, can you please share a right one, also, please specify this book is second edition May 2000 with color pictures or old black and white one .
Regards, 
Mohammad

----------


## mohammed21

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 Brother, 
this link doesn't have file inside, can you please share a right one, also, please specify this book is second edition May 2000 with color pictures or old black and white one .
Regards, 
Mohammad

----------


## cpchonburi

Other good book, HANDBOOK OF OFFSHORE ENGINEERING, Vol-1 and 2, 2005. By SUBRATA K. CHAKRABARTI

Link for Vol-1: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Link for Vol-2: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## petro_student

> Brother, 
> this link doesn't have file inside, can you please share a right one, also, please specify this book is second edition May 2000 with color pictures or old black and white one .
> Regards, 
> Mohammad




Angus Mather - An Introduction to Offshore Engineering 2nd edition Year 2000
Scan Copy black and white
I downloaded it.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohammed21

> Angus Mather - An Introduction to Offshore Engineering 2nd edition Year 2000
> Scan Copy black and white
> I downloaded it.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 Brothers, this is not second edition, this is first published in 1995, please don't download it, there is new edition please upload new one.


tnxSee More: Offshore Engineering by Angus Mather

----------


## petro_student

Instant Info Riches
Publisher: Hyperion Books | ISBN-10: 1856090787 | edition 1995 | CHM | 290 pages | 27.67 mb
Here it is the new edition of one of the offshore industry principle primers. It is not written as a definitive manual but as an overall reference and introduction to what is a relatively complex subject. Its aim is to provide a fuller overall appreciation of the offshore industry in understandable terms and it is the success in this which is likely to make the book so popular with both new recruits and experienced engineers when they embark upon new fields of work. Offshore Structures and Support Vessels - offshore structures, support vessels, offshore installations description, fixed steel structures installation. The North Sea History and Legislation - the North Sea, the story so far, oil and gas distribution, the safety case, statutory instruments, associated information. Safety Systems - the safety case, fire-fighting equipment, life-saving appliances, navigational aids, hazardous areas, emergency systems. Piping Systems and Process Pressure Vessels - piping systems, process pressure vessels, piping and pressure vessels design, piping systems - construction. Production - gas production, oil production, enhanced oil recovery and oil drive mechanism. Underwater Engineering - diving, underwater surveys. The Well Component Parts - Christmas tree, surface wellhead. Well Maintenance - wireline operations, workover operations. Appendices - structural steel, welding, non-destructive examination, units of measurement, table of line pipe dimensions.

My Links

**************



```
http://**************/files/XWH47AA8/Offshore%20Engineering.zip.html
```


depositfiles.com



```
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/bscyi0btr
```


megaupload.com



```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2ZS2EFYU
```

----------


## mohammed21

> Instant Info Riches
> Publisher: Hyperion Books | ISBN-10: 1856090787 | edition 1995 | CHM | 290 pages | 27.67 mb
> Here it is the new edition of one of the offshore industry principle primers. It is not written as a definitive manual but as an overall reference and introduction to what is a relatively complex subject. Its aim is to provide a fuller overall appreciation of the offshore industry in understandable terms and it is the success in this which is likely to make the book so popular with both new recruits and experienced engineers when they embark upon new fields of work. Offshore Structures and Support Vessels - offshore structures, support vessels, offshore installations description, fixed steel structures installation. The North Sea History and Legislation - the North Sea, the story so far, oil and gas distribution, the safety case, statutory instruments, associated information. Safety Systems - the safety case, fire-fighting equipment, life-saving appliances, navigational aids, hazardous areas, emergency systems. Piping Systems and Process Pressure Vessels - piping systems, process pressure vessels, piping and pressure vessels design, piping systems - construction. Production - gas production, oil production, enhanced oil recovery and oil drive mechanism. Underwater Engineering - diving, underwater surveys. The Well Component Parts - Christmas tree, surface wellhead. Well Maintenance - wireline operations, workover operations. Appendices - structural steel, welding, non-destructive examination, units of measurement, table of line pipe dimensions.
> 
> My Links
> 
> **************
> 
> 
> ...



 Do u have new second edition year 2000 dear brother?

----------


## mechmohan26

Dear All,

Here is the link for second edison...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohammed21

Thank you mechmohan26 for the link but it doesn's download, do you have downloadable PDF format of the second edition?
Best regards,

----------


## mechmohan26

Dear Mohammed21,

I have added one more link. Try that...

----------


## mechmohan26

thanks

----------


## mechmohan26

Dear all,

today i found this colorful latest edition of "The Oil & Gas Engineering Guide By Baron Herve"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lk631

thanks for sharing...

----------


## VictorM

Excellent

----------


## yammi

Thank you so much. I'm looking for it.

----------


## Beni_pgn

THANKS fOR SHARING

----------


## smart_rajiv

pls share the link once again thanks in advance

See More: Offshore Engineering by Angus Mather

----------


## cnleopard

hello,bros, can anyone send to my mail 48615073@qq.com?
appreciated for it.

----------


## cnleopard

hello,bros, can anyone send to my mail 48615073@qq.com?
appreciated for it.

----------


## bibbi

thanks a lot

----------


## dmahaveer

Hi,

Can you please send this book "The Oil & Gas Engineering Guide By Baron Herve" to my email: dmahaveer1980@gmail.com?

Thank you.

Regards,
Mahaveeer

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear Mahaveer.
Download link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for Offshore Engineering. An Introduction Second Edition Witherby Publishing 2000
Enjoy,
Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## Tissa1969

Thank you very much

----------


## dmahaveer

Thank you very much

----------


## JuliusMaximus

Thank's a lot.

----------

